# Bag for BB Derby Double



## GBUSMCR (Oct 5, 2004)

I was wondering if anyone had another bag for the BB. I ordered the bag offered by BB but did not like it. No pockets to put stuff like the transmitter and shells. It has just some side pouches for the bumpers but nothing else. Wanted something that would keep everything organized and protected. Did not think it was worth the $70 (Bag + SH). My Avery bag for my collars is great and it only cost $40. Any ideas? 
Thanks!


----------



## lablover (Dec 17, 2003)

If the bag is clean and basically unused, I'd suggest you call Amy at BB, 1-800-729-3822 and describle the problem. Tell her you want to return it because ................ whatever.


----------



## Dave Combs (Feb 28, 2003)

FWIW - Bass Pro was selling heavy duty duffle bags for about $40 that would easily fit the derby doubles. I bought the largest size for $50 and I get 2 4 shooters, all my bumpers plus extras and anything else I could possibly need into it. Water resistant, lots of room and priced reasonable.


----------



## GBUSMCR (Oct 5, 2004)

Dave,
Thanks for your advice!

Richard,
I never used the BB bag. BB has been good to work with and I am not worried about returning it. It is well made bag but does not have enough pockets. I would have liked 2 zippered pockets (One padded). One for the transmitter and one for blanks. I think the bag needs some improvements. I have only one unit but in looking at the bag. I did not like how everything would fit when you stuff two Derby Doubles with advance sound speakers, transmitter, and blanks into it. A simple enough fix. I would have preferred to buy a bag from BB.
Thanks for your post.
R/S
George


----------



## lablover (Dec 17, 2003)

George,

It makes a great blind bag if you hunt. I carry my heater/stove in it, along with paper plates, plastic utinsels, food, etc, etc.
It's a well made bag and mine has been used for 3 hunting seasons, and it still looks great?


----------



## KC Steve (Jan 6, 2004)

*BB Bag*

My first 4 shooter I got the BB bag (big flat rectangular), I hate it. Just to big and awkward. I understand they havce a new design now though. 

For my second 4 shooter I went to Wallmart and got a 30" wheeled sport bag. It is not padded but I don't really feel its needed. Has side pockets for the transmitter and shells and the zippered "wet" compartment on teh bottom is PERFECT for the 8 bumpers.

Might give that a try!

Good Luck,

Steve


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

*Re: BB Bag*



KC Steve said:


> My first 4 shooter I got the BB bag (big flat rectangular), I hate it. Just to big and awkward. I understand they havce a new design now though.
> 
> For my second 4 shooter I went to Wallmart and got a 30" wheeled sport bag. It is not padded but I don't really feel its needed. Has side pockets for the transmitter and shells and the zippered "wet" compartment on teh bottom is PERFECT for the 8 bumpers.
> 
> ...


Steve BB let me trade my in for the new designed one when I got the upgrade, might see if they will do the same for you.

The only time I really use my bag is when I'm going on a long trip and they ride in the back of the truck, otherwise the bag is a pain in the butt.

Lainee, Flash and Bullet


----------



## GBUSMCR (Oct 5, 2004)

Steve,
Thanks for the post. I'll check Wally world out. I like some padding but definitely want pockets to keep things organised. I lose enough things with out trying that hard.


----------

